# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Incautada una tonelada de pescado sin garantía para el consumo con destino a Rumanía

## sergi1907

EFE 17/12/2014

Agentes de la Guardia Civil han incautado en la carretera N-II a su paso por Fraga (Huesca) una tonelada de pescado congelado que era transportada, sin ningún tipo de documentación legal ni garantías para el consumo, hacia Rumanía para las fiestas de Navidad.

Según informa el instituto armado, el transporte, llevado a cabo por una empresa de nacionalidad húngara, fue intervenido el pasado lunes por una patrulla de la Guardia Civil de Tráfico, que alertó a su vez al Servicio de Protección de la Naturaleza (Seprona) del Cuerpo en Fraga.

Los investigadores consideran que el pescado, en su mayor parte ejemplares de luciopercas, bass y siluros, fue capturado en el embalse de Mequinenza y posteriormente eviscerado y congelado para su transporte y venta en Rumanía durante las próximas fiestas navideñas.

Alertado el servicio de seguridad alimentaria del Gobierno aragonés, que calificó el producto de no apto para el consumo, el pescado fue enviado a un centro autorizado para su destrucción.

Los responsables del Seprona de la Guardia Civil interpusieron a la empresa húngara responsable del transporte varias denuncias en materia de pesca, sanidad y seguridad alimentaria.

Los investigadores tratan de determinar, además, si estos hechos guardan relación con las últimas detenciones llevadas a cabo en la provincia de Zaragoza por hechos similares.

Esta actuación se enmarca en la denominada Operación Siluro, para la localización y detección de personas y grupos organizados dedicados a la pesca ilegal para su posterior distribución en países del Este de Europa.

http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/n...ia_992379.html

----------

